# Need some new budget headphones



## El_Mayo (Mar 2, 2012)

My headphones are kinda broken, and only work in a certain position in the jack. It works fine on my pc, but with my ipod there's quite a bit of movement and only one ear plays every once in a while. But I want to replace my headphones for my ipod, my old pair (JVC HA-RX700) weren't very portable. I have a max of £30 to spend. 

I'm after:

Good balance (I listen to Metal a lot, I don't mind less bass as long as I don't have to use treble booster just to get a nice sound)
Portable
I don't mind whether in ear or over ear. As long as they're not too fat
Comfortable on/in the ear
Durable. All in ear headphones I've bought have broken at the wire, leaving only one ear working.

so far I'm looking at this pair
But the wires look pretty thin


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2012)

try here

http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/mul...id-america-spark-ue-super-fi-4-added-02-26-12


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002KQ7ISO/?tag=tec053-21

Sounds great for £33, rather tough too.


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 2, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> try here
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/mul...id-america-spark-ue-super-fi-4-added-02-26-12



Looking at those the cables look pretty flimsy
I might not go for an in ear headphone for durability reasons on second thought!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Looking at those the cables look pretty flimsy
> I might not go for an in ear headphone for durability reasons on second thought!



spend more money?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> spend more money?



Could do, but I'm currently without a pair of headphones and I'm on limited funds (after buying a Corsair 500R mind!)


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2012)

you should try and repair them. a lot of times a wire will come loose or break when people think the driver is dead. you have nothing to lose besides it's hard to recommend a headphone under $100










Superlux HD681, Grado SR60i maybe?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 9, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> you should try and repair them. a lot of times a wire will come loose or break when people think the driver is dead. you have nothing to lose besides it's hard to recommend a headphone under $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really doubt I could manage to repair it
I'm shit with that kinda stuff (soldering and whatnot)
My headphones work when held in a certain place, and they work with my computer because there's no movement of the jack.

I bought some JVC Gumy's to tide me over

go get a GOOD pair on payday (next Friday)

Anyone got any headphone recommendations?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 9, 2012)

Koss PortaPro or KSC75?


----------



## El_Mayo (Mar 9, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Koss PortaPro or KSC75?



I'm willing to go mid-range, between £50 and £80
depending on how much I get paid

edit: I would like a sound like my JVC HARX700, but more balanced. I want good sounding highs, for the Metal I listen to, as well as deep bass for all the dubstep.
I currently have to use treble booster on my ipod to make them sound ideal for ALL genres of music (the treble balance sounds fine through my computer though)

They're lacking the heavy bass of the Sony XB series headphones I used to own though, which had TOO much bass
I'm yet to find a pair of headphones that are just perfect though


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2012)

Denon D5000 is what you want.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 9, 2012)

I love my pair of Audio-Technica ATH-M30's but damn, it looks like they went up in price since I bought them.  Should have come in around 30 quid after $ - pounds.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 9, 2012)

I just got a pair of panasonic htf600 to replace my broken RX700's I like them better then the 700s better mids more controlled bass 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/571005/the-panasonic-rp-htf600-s-headphones-more-fun-than-the-hd650/75


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 2, 2012)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> I love my pair of Audio-Technica ATH-M30's but damn, it looks like they went up in price since I bought them.  Should have come in around 30 quid after $ - pounds.



I bought Audio Technica ATH-M50s. They are damn good


----------

